# Virtual RC Racing



## jpsmith (Feb 1, 2005)

I searched this board, but didn't see any discussion of this:

Virtual RC Racing 

From their web site:
" Welcome to Virtual RC Racing, world’s most advanced and realistic r/c car simulation and on-line r/c racing community. Get ready for the ultimate virtual r/c car racing ride and experience the same thrills and excitement as with your real r/c car."


Basically, it's an RC Simulator for your Windows PC. Unfortunately, their site seems to display properly only with Internet Explorer. It must have been designed to meet all of the shortcomings of IE. It doesn't work too well in Firefox.

They sell a USB adapter for your PC that acts as a receiver so you can control the car in the simulator with _your own transmitter_! The simulator is free to download and comes with a few cars and a couple of tracks. You can buy more tracks online, and you pay entry fees to race online. Has anyone out there gotten into this?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I contacted a simular track out west where you control the cars from another location... pretty cool. I was working on a few interactive projects at NYU and have been thinking about this technology since the beginning stages of building a cool hobby shop. (www.steelcityhobbies.com)... who knows but I think there will be some really cool stuff in the near future! Don't blink. 



jpsmith said:


> I searched this board, but didn't see any discussion of this:
> 
> Virtual RC Racing
> 
> ...


----------



## jpsmith (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, this isn't really a track with real cars. It's a full simulation on your computer. Like a video game, except it's not like a game in the typical sense. The cars are modeled exactly after the real ones. They handle just like the real-world ones. You can choose from real-life models and tweak them as you'd like. And the tracks are video-game models of real-life tracks, like the famous one in Oslo.

The whole idea is just too cool to me. You control the "video-game" with your actual transmitter. And you race on-line against others all over the world. They hold scheduled events and all that.

Here are some screenshots of the simulator:
http://www.bhmotorsports.com/VRCR/screenshots 

And here are some videos:
http://www.bhmotorsports.com/VRCR/movies


----------

